
Franz: Unified messenger for Whatsapp ,Slack and many other services - shade23
http://meetfranz.com/
======
roryisok
Saw the link early this morning under "new", expected it to be on the front
page by the time I got to work. but it's buried. a quick search shows that
franz has been submitted multiple times over the last year (and by different
submitters, not some sort of sneaky PR by the company) and apparently never
gotten any traction.

I've been looking for an app like this for ages. I can't understand why this
hasn't gotten more votes?

